# Eigene JavaScript und JSF (a4j)



## vadimiron (3. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das folgende Problem: ich will eine Charts-Bibliothek nutzen, die Charts in Flash erstellt. Die Bibliothek hat keine JSF Integration, aber man kann eigene JavaScript-Methoden ausführen lassen, wenn ein bestimmter Bereich eines Graphen gedrückt wurde. 
Wie kann ich eigene JavaScript-methoden mit a4j integrieren??
Zum Beispiel, es gibt eine Panel, wo ich nach JSF-art Ajax nutze (eine Zeile wurde gedrückt -> Panel neu gezeichnet). Ich möcht die gleiche Aktion, aber mit einer eigenen JavaScript-methode ausführen.

Ich habe versucht, einfach a4j-Code zu kopieren (A4J.AJAX.Submit('_viewRoot'......)), aber klappt nicht ((


----------



## Luu (3. Jul 2009)

Gibt doch JSF-Chart Libs, komplett free:
jsflot - Google Code

Chart Biblio ohne JSF-Integration benutzen, ka 

Vielleicht das generierte swf irgendwie mit a4j:mediaOutput darstellen ..?!


----------



## vadimiron (3. Jul 2009)

Chart-Biblio, die wir nutzen wollen, ist FusionCharts ... die Charts sind einfach sehr schön .... aber in Flash implementiert (


----------



## vadimiron (10. Jul 2009)

Mit a4j:jsFunction konnte ich hinkriegen was ich wollte


----------

